# Hello



## Michele (May 13, 2009)

Hello everyone,

My name is Michele and I am a student and instructor of Okinawa Kenpo Karate and Kobudo.   My husband and I own a small dojo that is adjacent to our home.  I have been training for 17 years.

In 2007, I injured my knee and had a complete ACL tear.  I had surgery and spent many hours rehabilitating my knee.   This injury was a test of patience but it made me stronger.  I have resumed training and teaching Okinawa Kenpo, joined a gym and started Tai Chi classes.

I look forward to being a part of the Martial Talk community.


----------



## just2kicku (May 13, 2009)

Welcome, look forward to your posts. Hope the knee is better.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (May 13, 2009)

Welcome aboard, and likewise, hope the knee heals up nicely!

Daniel


----------



## Michele (May 13, 2009)

Thank you for the welcome. 

My knee is great!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (May 13, 2009)

Great to hear!


----------



## arnisador (May 13, 2009)

Welcome! I had an ACL replacement one year ago this month following a BJJ injury.


----------



## MBuzzy (May 13, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 13, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## bluekey88 (May 13, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  I, too, am in the reconstructed ACL club.  Fun, eh?  I look forward to hearing more from you.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Nolerama (May 13, 2009)

howdy and welcome!


----------



## Aikicomp (May 14, 2009)

Hello and welcome

Michael


----------



## IcemanSK (May 14, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## morph4me (May 14, 2009)

Hello Michele, welcome to MT


----------



## terryl965 (May 14, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy the site Michelle


----------



## stickarts (May 14, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## HKphooey (May 14, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (May 15, 2009)

Welcome aboard, hope to see you around on the board, enloy.


----------

